# Boars Nest



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

_As a hobby_, I like to create things...such as logos and advertisement pieces. I am by no means a _professional_...at all! I am a _professional architectural designer_ (my day job)...and I just enjoy art.

For my _future_ smoking room, AKA: Man Cave...or in my case, the *Boars Nest*...I created a "logo"..._why, you may ask_...well, to answer that...I'd say, _"Because I can!"_ Anyway, I have been working on one for a little while...and below is what I came up with.

I will fill you in on why it is called the Boars Nest when I have more time..._as I have to get back to work right now!_

*I would truly like to know what you think*...like I said, I am not a professional...just having a little fun! Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good to me!

Nice job!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

:tu


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

:high5::rockon::smoke2::dance::thumb::cowboyic9::hail:

Looks Good Brother!!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:attention: I call my "man cave" the _Boars Nest_ as that was what my late great-grandfather called his Ham Radio Room. This is also where (for he & I) our gun safe(s) are kept :gn, our radio equipment (as I am now amateur radio operator as well) is used, where I will smoke my cigars :cowboyic9:, watch sports opcorn:, play darts, use the computer :typing:...basically a typical "man cave". Long story short, that's where the name came from...my dad calls his the same...and I hope one day my son will as well...

Oh, and this will be the room where I may have to sleep on nights that I piss off the wife! 

So now, you have heard..._the rest of the story_...:ms

Thanks for looking... :dude:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So do you make logos for a living or just a hobby?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> So do you make logos for a living or just a hobby?


_Actually...both...well, kinda..._

I don't do it for a _living_, but I have created about ten+ over the past few years as a "side job"..._you know_...for cigar funds! :smoke:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks really great to me I say use it and I for one am down to name all kinds of things. I name every motor we use for our drag car. haha


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

quo155 said:


> _Actually...both...well, kinda..._
> 
> I don't do it for a _living_, but I have created about ten+ over the past few years as a "side job"..._you know_...for cigar funds! :smoke:


May have to PM you for a "cigar funds" job, could always use a Pink Pony Palace one for the garage


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> May have to PM you for a "cigar funds" job, could always use a Pink Pony Palace one for the garage


First draft...how's this?


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

The logo looks awesome and great story. It would look sweet as a carved wooden sign too.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smirak said:


> First draft...how's this?


Great job...Funny! :roll:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

TexAzTim said:


> The logo looks awesome and great story. It would look sweet as a carved wooden sign too.


Man, I would love that! That's a swet idea! :first:


----------

